# mudzillas



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

i made up my mind and im going to get me a set of 28 mudzillas i know there not as good as laws or backs but there cheaper and i know they hold up well but i dont know if i should get the skiny wide combo or skinys all the way around i got a 10 brute force 750 irs and does anybody have a pic of the skiny wide combo.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Heres a skinny wide combo, but they are 30s











Scott


----------



## hdkawi (Nov 24, 2009)

i like it just got a set of 30 to replace my 28 zillas do i have put a lift kit on just took it off found the quad was tippy :thinking:do i have to also put on spacers


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

If i were you i'd go skinny wide with them. They're good tires, i had a set of 28s for over a year on my other brute and they never let me down.


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the pics and yea im pretty sure ill go with the skiny wide combo 28s.


----------

